# *** UPDATED***Need your input on children using a scroll saw



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

My grandson and my two nephews are the same age. 8 Yrs Old.
I have been mulling over the idea of having them make a very simple Christmas ornament for their parents on the scroll saw.
This would be one at a time in the shop and under my watchful eye of course.
They have all been very interested in what I do in the shop and since the scroll saw is one of the safest saws I thought it might be a good opportunity to teach them.

Your thoughts?


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Go for it! I think it depends on the kid, which only you will be able to make a call on. I know a lot of 14 year olds (my students) that I wouldn't trust near a scroll saw, but then my 2 year old son is maybe only a couple years away from being able to handle something like that (he has a little violin plane he likes to use).


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Certainly subjective, but I would give it a try.
Bill


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> Go for it! I think it depends on the kid, which only you will be able to make a call on. I know a lot of 14 year olds (my students) that I wouldn t trust near a scroll saw, but then my 2 year old son is maybe only a couple years away from being able to handle something like that (he has a little violin plane he likes to use).
> 
> - MrFid


+1 for this idea and I also second the comments. Only you can make the decision as to weather each of the kids should be allowed to use the saw since you know how they act and behave in different situations . 
I hope they all get a chance to do it and that you and they have a fun and safe learning experience .


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

Go for it!
I let a 4-year old cut while sitting on my lap, I am a middle school shop teacher and have my 11-year-olds cutting all sorts of things.

The important thing is to know the kid. Will they listen to your instructions and try to follow them.

The most important thing with kids in the shop is that they want to be there. If the kids show interest in being in the shop with you, give them something to start with.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Another +1. If you think the kids can keep focused, and respect the tool and take it seriously, I see no reason not to. But, I would let them know ahead of time, in no unclear terms, that their power tool privileges are revoked on the first sign of horseplay/irresponsibility (and they can finish the job with a coping saw). I think that, if while using it, you start to see their attention wander, that's a good stopping point for the day. Let them come back to it when they're fresh again.

My daughter is 3, and just recently got to use her first power tool. She used a hand-held 18V drill (well, I supported the battery weight, she weighs 29lbs) in a Kreg jig (pretty safe, as the bit is in a bushing), to build a little house for some of her figurines. She got a safety lecture before-hand, hair tied back, and she knew the rules. She did great, but started to get bored after 8-10 holes, so we stopped, went inside, and called it a night.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I am sure it depends on the child. I recently had an eight year old friend cut out some shapes on my scroll saw. He was cutting 1/2"" Plywood. He did well.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind comments.
I have found children's safety glasses available thru several different sources.
I will order a couple pairs.

Thank you again.

Chem


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

A lot of very good points have been provided here.

Make sure you watch them very close.
Make sure they want to be doing it.
Stop when they start getting bored , and they will I am sure.
And I think the Most important one from Ed. *I would let them know ahead of time, in no unclear terms, that their power tool privileges are revoked on the first sign of horseplay/irresponsibility *
And your idea of getting the Kid size safety glasses as well.

Have Fun and remember it Never Happened unless we see Pictures.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

I was using a RAS at 8 and I still have 10 digits. Then again I am inbred and that RAS cut off one of the original 11.

Serious. No one here can tell you how to parent/grandparent. Their your grandkids. Make your decision (with their parents approval) and dont seek that of people who have no face (people on the web). I am sure there are many great Jocks here. But just because someone can handcut dovetails doesnt mean they can parent.

Im a great parent, Just ask me. See, it doesnt hold much water when I state it like that.

EDIT: If I missed the boat and this had more to do with how to keep them safe while they are in the shop, I understand. Though I would think that would be a bit selfevident, I ll still grant you an "I understand". In that case, I dont let my 6 yr old drink my beer while we are in the shop. That much is true. And safety glasses. Hearing protection, though that is his choice.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

My grandson used to come out to the shop while I was there and I would let him use the scroll saw….he was 8 at the time. He actually built things like a small chair (I'm talking doll house size) out of some of the thin scraps he would pull out of the scrap can. His own design, and he just used my glue to put it together. I agree with your opinion that's it's a safe saw to let them learn on (under a watchful eye, of course).


----------



## SenecaWoodArt (Dec 19, 2013)

Depends on the child and their ability to listen and follow instructions. Just this week I heard my granddaughter repeat something to me that gave me a smile and a sense of accomplishment. I started her and my grandson in the shop when they were both 8. She reminded me of a comment I made to the grandson a few years ago when I was attempting to explain something to him and he told me that he already knew. My answer to him was that I wasn't going to let him use my tools if he couldn't listen as I still didn't know everything yet. The granddaughter told me that she now uses that with her parents even when she thinks she knows and it has made life easier for her. MAJOR feel good moment for me.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

I did a couple of scroll saw projects with my kids when they were that young.
Make sure both parents are comfortable with the idea.
If things go horribly wrong I can't imagine needing anything more than a bandaid.
In the end I thought it was a very safe activity.

I also found that a nice manual miter saw (the kind with metal guides for the saw) can be operated safely and successfully by children.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Go for it - - I did a fish puzzle with my oldest who was then in Kindergarten - we gave it to his teacher so I don't have that one any more… gotten from a Wood Magazine issue 10 years ago…others have made it too.

We used fabric/RIT dye in dixie cups of hot water


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

*UPDATE*
Thank you all for the encouragement. 
It all went very well. 
I had three 8 year old's, one 7 year old, and one 13 year old. 
This is a combination of my grand-kids and my nephews.
We did this one at a time (very good advice). We had a brief safety talk and the kids did great.
I did manage to take a few pictures. My little granddaughter actually wore her safety glasses over her prescription glasses.

I prepared a blank made from maple & walnut and each child pasted on the paper template of their choosing and we cut it out.
With the exception of the 13 year old, I was pretty much hands on but they did most of it them selves.
I think they enjoyed it.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Great job and everybody is smiling.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

Give a kid a coping saw and some scrap wood, then watch how their imagination expands. Mine is grown and out of the house, but he still has his work bench in our shop at home. Trial and error has often taught him what can be done and what can't. Wood and saw blades are cheap in comparison to the valuable insight they gain. Nothing is more rewarding as the look of success on their faces. Then watch them as they teach friends and loved ones.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Good for you Chem. Start 'em young and hopefully they'll grow to love woodworking later in life.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Good to show kids of all ages what can be done with woodworking. Walmart has youth size shooting glasses in the sporting goods section.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> Good to show kids of all ages what can be done with woodworking. Walmart has youth size shooting glasses in the sporting goods section.
> 
> - Knothead62


I ordered a pair of 'youth' safety glasses from Amazon.com. They worked very well.
Thanks,


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

You can get anything from Amazon.


----------



## kepy (Mar 5, 2012)

Great idea. It is something they will treasure and what a sense of accomplishment.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> Great idea. It is something they will treasure and what a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> - kepy


That is really what I wanted. Only time will tell.
Thanks,


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

Great idea. I wish I had done this with my kids when they were younger.

BJ


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Great way to teach responsibility


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Way to go Grandpa! Those kids will remember you mentoring them for the rest of their lives. You may have made a couple of woodworking buddies of your own. Hope to be able to the same with my grandson some day.

Question, will I be here then. I hope so.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

i would strongly encourage ya to have dust masks on the chitlins. the dust is not good on lungs and doesnt come out.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Ya done great, Gramps!


----------



## Fettler (Dec 6, 2012)

Every is smiling and still have all their digits (wait why are they all hiding one of their hands =)

We had a craftsman scroll saw when I was a kid. We all managed to keep our fingers. The reciprocating force is probably safer than the downward force of a bandsaw.


----------

